# For a Little Inspiration



## woodworkgirl (Oct 15, 2013)

I am just amazed by the variety and quality of images that are posted in Pinterest. A simple search for staircases brings back results that are so beautiful, artistic and unique. Try searching for anything from lamp shades to wooden boxes and see the great photos - very inspiring - gets the creative juices flowing!!! Enjoy!


----------

